# Square Accuracy Classes



## Baithog (Mar 23, 2016)

I am about to purchase a square to use in my efforts to improve my mini mill. I have a question about accuracy classes. According to the Enco Catalog, Class H is 0.0008 + L/10,000 and Class 2 is 0.0008 + L/10,000. That sure looks like the same specification  for both classes. The E J Bennet web site shows Class H as 0.00008 + L/10,000. That is an order of magnitude different than Enco. So is one a typo? If Enco and MSC are right, Then what is the difference between Class H and 2?


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 23, 2016)

I would not trust anything published on Enco or MSC's website in regarding accuracy.

Do you have a link to the E J Bennet website?  When I search, I sure not coming up with anything to metrology.

Edit: found it.  http://www.ts-aligner.com/squares.htm

Go by what he shows.  Been too many years ago to remember what the National Standards Institute states.  Maybe we can get Tony Wells to chime in and comment, or anyone else out there that may know.


----------

